

Promoting an open research culture - tokenadult
http://www.sciencemag.org/content/348/6242/1422.full

======
dnautics
I'm just going to say this. It's a great sentiment, but unless you're in the
thickets you just don't realize how _hard_ it is. I'm trying, trying to
maintain an open lab notebook with my nonprofit. It's hard to remember to add
details in edgewise. Sometimes you just want to do the experiment, and you're
so damn tired that when it's done, it's hard to sit down and write things
down. Sometimes, the lack of tooling to do this makes it harder (ever tried to
export an HPLC trace and then convert it to a format so that you can view it
on a web page?).

Something like benchling - is a positive step towards better. Zero friction
(which benchling doesn't have yet) reporting is an absolute must. Run a PCR?
Ok, that run gets uploaded to the notebook and filed in the correct
experiment. Run a gel? Ok, the gel image gets uploaded to the notebook and
filed under the correct PCR run that it corresponds to... Etc etc etc.

------
jessriedel
Even in places like theoretical physics that aren't connected well to
experiments, the literature suffers from the lack of copyleft. Writing good
review articles and textbooks are huge, collaborative undertakings that are
crippled by the impossibility of directly building on the text of others.
Especially in fields that use the arXiv, open access is important not so much
because it makes the raw information accessible -- it already is -- but
because the journals won't care about the further jump to copyleft. Open
access and copyleft are financially equivalent to them.

More by me here: [http://blog.jessriedel.com/2015/05/20/gitwikxiv-follow-
up-a-...](http://blog.jessriedel.com/2015/05/20/gitwikxiv-follow-up-a-path-to-
forkable-papers/)

------
IndianAstronaut
Science magazine is in a great position to push for changes. They could force
their contributors to publish all results, including failed trials, open lab
notebooks, etc.

~~~
kylebgorman
I think the funding agencies would be a much better place, since they have a
near-monopoly in many fields. And they decide "how much work is enough" for
the money they hand out.

------
tokenadult
The article mentions the Center for Open Science Transparency and Openness
Promotion (TOP) Guidelines, which can be found at the URL here:

[http://centerforopenscience.org/top/](http://centerforopenscience.org/top/)

